# Taubenfutter



## tamiya415 (20. März 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe mir ein 25KG Sack Taubenfutter besorgt und wollte es jetzt Zubereiten um es als Anfuttermittel zu benutzen. 

Meine Frage wäre wie kann ich es am besten Zubereiten ? 

Wieviel bräuchte ich um am Dortmund-Ems-Kanal nicht mit zuwenig Futter darstehe? 

Und was kann ich alles noch reinhauen um es als Teig zu verfüttern?

Danke im vorraus

MFG


----------



## carp12 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Taubenfutter kann man auch gut mischen z.B.mit Mais,Hanf,
Tigernüsse,usw! Das ist ne richtig gute Sache! Jetzt im Frühjahr ist eher weniger mehr,da der Stoffwechsel unsrer
Freunde erst langsam in Fahrt kommt.Wie man Taubenfutter
zubereitet weiß ich nicht genau,aber ich denke etwa so wie Hartmais!


----------



## Döbeldepp (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Um Teig ( Futterballen) zu machen und etwas pep reinzubekommen schmeiß ich immer 2 Packete Biskuetkekse (Billig in jedem Discounter ) in meinen Häcksler . Absolut geiles Grundfutter und mit Mais und Co ne gute Futterteigbombe. 

Petri


----------



## tamiya415 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Erstmal schonmal vielen danke für die schnelle antwort. Habe aber noch eine Frgae: Ist das richtig erst 24 std quellen lassen und dann kochen ? Und Wie lange kann ich das Futter dann lagern 1 bis 2 Tage ? 

MFG


----------



## carp12 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Das mit den 24 Stunden haut hin! Mach ich beim Mais auch so.Danach 30-45 min kochen und gut.Also Mais fängt schon recht bald an zu gären,was aber die Fänigkeit eher noch erhöht.Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal weniger zubereiten,1kg müsste reichen und mit Hanf und Dosenmais mischen!Das müsste gehen.


----------



## tamiya415 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Wo bekomme ich Hanf ? 

MFG


----------



## carp12 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

In Angelgeschäfte! Askari hat welchen!


----------



## Carpmen (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

hanf bekommst du auch in Zooläden oder wo du Tierbedarf Bzw Tierfutter herbekommst ( Zb. Baywa) kann nur sein das du das vorab bestellen musst


----------



## Döbeldepp (20. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Wenn nen Freßnapf in der Gegend hast einfach mal reinschauen wegen Hanf.


----------



## Tiszaangler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Oder Dehner


----------



## KAZ_28 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

...oder da wo du dein Taubenfutter gekauft hast.....lass es mindestens 20 min kochen damit die Bitterstoffe aus den Erbsen gehen...


----------



## Wochenendangler (21. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Hi,

nur mal so nebenbei für den nächsten Taubenfutterkauf, es gibt auch Taubenfutter mit Mais und Hanf.

Gruß


----------



## realbait (21. März 2012)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

genau den mit Mais und Hanf würde ich auch nehmen. Kostet dann etwas mehr ist aber wirklich super. Lagern kannst du den im gekochten Zustand jedoch nicht mehr so lange da die kleinen Partikel wie Hanf, Weizen und co schnell schlecht werden. Birdfood (... Vogelfutter) also immer kurzfristig zubereiten und max 1 Woche stehen lassen. Mais pur oder Tigers kannste über Monate gären lassen, da wird nichts schlecht.
Lieben Gruß und viel Erfolg


----------



## kappldav123 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch, weil ich vor genau derselben Frage stehe.

Will mir nen Sack Taubenfutter zum Anfüttern kaufen, hab an so was gedacht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/12-5kg-Taube...s_garten_tierbedarf_vögel&hash=item519b9efdb6

Und die Mischung lass ich dann 24h quellen und koch das ganze dann 30-40min auf, richtig?

Und wie kriege ich daraus Futterballen? Bloß durch Zugabe von z.B. Paniermehl?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Lupus (3. April 2013)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

Ja geht mit Paniermehl! Wenn du die Teile richtig weit feuern willst dann schmeiß de Futterballen in den Froster! Geht super!

Wenn ich so beobachte wie heiß die Jungs gerade alle wieder sind möchte ich noch was los werden!

Auch wenn wir uns jetzt alle wieder 20kg Säcke kaufen...jeder halbwegs gescheite Feederangler verzichtet angesichts der Temperaturen auf Partikel im Futter weil es zu schnell sätigt...weniger ist also mehr!

Große Futercampagnen schaden nur dem Gewässer dem Geldbeutel und unserem Ruf!#h

Sollte nicht Oberlehrerhaft klingen tschuldigung!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## kappldav123 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Taubenfutter*



Lupus schrieb:


> Ja geht mit Paniermehl! Wenn du die Teile richtig weit feuern willst dann schmeiß de Futterballen in den Froster! Geht super!
> 
> Wenn ich so beobachte wie heiß die Jungs gerade alle wieder sind möchte ich noch was los werden!
> 
> ...



Ja nee, is klar. Weniger is mehr im Frühjahr. Bin an einem mir bisher unbekannten Gewässer, da muss ich mich eh erstmal ein bisschen "rantasten".


----------



## yukonjack (4. April 2013)

*AW: Taubenfutter*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch, weil ich vor genau derselben Frage stehe.
> 
> Will mir nen Sack Taubenfutter zum Anfüttern kaufen, hab an so was gedacht:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/12-5kg-Taubenfutter-vom-Zuchter-Grundpreis-1kg-0-82-/350503239094?pt=de_haus_garten_tierbedarf_v%C3%B6gel&hash=item519b9efdb6
> ...


----------



## ricken (4. April 2013)

*AW: Taubenfutter*

....der beste anbieter für hanf den ich kenne ist christian schellhammer...da ich monatlich über 30 kg boilies produziere kaufe ich sehr viel und preis leistung sind echt top

www.common-baits.de


----------

